

Google deleted my Google Voice number. Need help getting it back - evanlong
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/voice/thread?tid=66a07fc21adace24&hl=en

======
tshtf
You won't get any support from Google. (EDIT: Unless your post hits HN and
someone from Google happens to read it.)

If you rely on your Google Voice number for business, or even personal use,
the solution is to port your number now to a reliable provider that has
customer service before issues arise with Google Voice.

The process is relatively straightforward. Some directions can be found here:
[http://kevinpaffrath.com/2011/06/22/port-number-google-
voice...](http://kevinpaffrath.com/2011/06/22/port-number-google-voice-to-
provider/)

Google Voice is great for nonessential purposes. If your business depends on
it, then you're best served by porting your number and choosing reliability.

------
robbed
I work on Google Voice. I put my email address in my profile. Send me your
info, and I'll do what I can.

~~~
evanlong
thanks for fixing it.

